# Congrats to Katfish!



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

This may be old news to the site, however I just got a copy of the Catfish Insider & read the article about Katfish from this site. Just wanted to say congradulations Robbie!!! Abu65


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Abu.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

And I 2nd that to Robby!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Baitkiller

I recieved an e-mail from an old friend.
All it said was



> I never thought I would see Robby Robinson and astute in the same sentence


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Congrats Robby, it was cool to see somebody somewhat local in in-fisherman.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok that article seemed to rile Kayla. She keeps asking when she will be in another magazine (she was in In-Fishermen several years back) 

Well she doesn't understand that she really needs to go fishing more often and maybe catch some fish. But she should be happy now that Jerry Lange sent me some copies of a magazine he wrote an article in.










She will probably complain and ask when she will be on the cover


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, that's a good shot there Robby. Great pic!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I think Mike needs to be getting some of the royalites for taking all those picutres. 

Great job Kayla!

Rob


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats Robby


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats Robbie. Can I have your autograph?  

(I'd settle for a flathead tripe  )


----------

